# KINECT DOESN'T CARE ABOUT BLACK PEOPLE



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously, what the fuck (NSFW).

I knew this thing was gonna suck but Microsoft still manages to surprise me with their shittiness.


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh wow.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, shit, after that stunt they pulled with the poorly 'shopped Polish Microsoft advertisement are you surprised?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 5, 2010)

How racist it's like that web cam a while back.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well, shit, after that stunt they pulled with the poorly 'shopped Polish Microsoft advertisement are you surprised?


 I'm afraid I'm not familiar with this ad you speak of. Enlighten me.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2010)

So, Kinect doesn't work for black people, or for any people in sunlight.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with this ad you speak of. Enlighten me.


 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8221896.stm

Long story short, HOW DOES I PHOTOSHOP LOL?


----------



## Asswings (Nov 5, 2010)

This looks like a technology thing, not a racism thing. :|
Usually motion camera things are really fucking finicky, and the only problem with this is that it doesn't recognize facial features as easily because there's not enough contrast when you have darker skin. Everything else works perfectly fine, it just won't automatically recognize you as 'such and such player'. It's not that microsoft like... actually went in and PROGRAMMED it to not recognize less-contrasted features.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2010)

I am black and my webcam doesn't pick up my facial expressions in a dark room THAT'S RACIST


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

Asswings said:


> This looks like a technology thing, not a racism thing. :|
> Usually motion camera things are really fucking finicky, and the only problem with this is that it doesn't recognize facial features as easily because there's not enough contrast when you have darker skin. Everything else works perfectly fine, it just won't automatically recognize you as 'such and such player'. It's not that microsoft like... actually went in and PROGRAMMED it to not recognize less-contrasted features.


 
You're taking the fun out of this.  Stop that.



Aden said:


> I am black and my webcam doesn't pick up my facial expressions in a dark room THAT'S RACIST


 
but those security cams in the parking lot will pick yo' black ass up on a moonless night, that's racial equality


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8221896.stm
> 
> Long story short, HOW DOES I PHOTOSHOP LOL?


 what the fuck why would anyone do this


----------



## Rufus (Nov 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8221896.stm
> 
> Long story short, HOW DOES I PHOTOSHOP LOL?


 Now that is racist! I don't think I've ever seen anything this bad in a long time.

(100th post whoot!)


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> what the fuck why would anyone do this


 
Same reason why we get poorly dubbed adverts on tv. 

Because they do the ad for America, then can't be bothered handing over more money for adverts in other countries, so they photoshop or do poor voiceovers to appeal to the natives. What it actually does, is make people think "what a bunch of wankers, I'm buying something else".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Asswings said:


> This looks like a technology thing, not a racism thing. :|
> Usually motion camera things are really fucking finicky, and the only problem with this is that it doesn't recognize facial features as easily because there's not enough contrast when you have darker skin. Everything else works perfectly fine, it just won't automatically recognize you as 'such and such player'. It's not that microsoft like... actually went in and PROGRAMMED it to not recognize less-contrasted features.





Aden said:


> I am black and my webcam doesn't pick up my facial expressions in a dark room THAT'S RACIST


Hey you two, stop killing the lulz. :[



Smelge said:


> Same reason why we get poorly dubbed adverts on tv.
> 
> Because they do the ad for America, then can't be bothered handing over more money for adverts in other countries, so they photoshop or do poor voiceovers to appeal to the natives. What it actually does, is make people think "what a bunch of wankers, I'm buying something else".


 How does changing black people into white people make it more appealing for foreigners? :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How does changing black people into white people make it more appealing for foreigners? :V


 
Because apparently Polish people would have flipped their shit about a Martian alien person black dude on a website poster ad.  "BY LECH'S WALESA WHAT IS THAT" "THAT ISN'T HUMAN"


----------



## Zydala (Nov 5, 2010)

this was debunked, like... yesterday

edit: oh whoops derp didn't go through all the comments

in ur thread bein serious


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2010)

Nobody cares about black people :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Because apparently Polish people would have flipped their shit about a Martian alien person black dude on a website poster ad.  "BY LECH'S WALESA WHAT IS THAT" "THAT ISN'T HUMAN"


 One of my friends is polish, I should ask him what he thinks of black people.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2010)

Asswings said:


> This looks like a technology thing, not a racism thing. :|
> Usually motion camera things are really fucking finicky, and the only problem with this is that it doesn't recognize facial features as easily because there's not enough contrast when you have darker skin. Everything else works perfectly fine, it just won't automatically recognize you as 'such and such player'. It's not that microsoft like... actually went in and PROGRAMMED it to not recognize less-contrasted features.



While the technology's limitations are not a racism thing, Microsoft's response to those limitations could easily be seen as one.  It's not the first time they've suffered hoof-in-mouth syndrome like this, as Tycho pointed out.  To wit again, they once banned from XBL a man whose legal, given name is Richard Gaywood because it has a sexual term.



Kellie Gator said:


> what the fuck why would anyone do this


 
Because they were too cheap to take another picture.


----------



## Browder (Nov 5, 2010)

Asswings said:


> This looks like a technology thing, not a racism thing. :|
> Usually motion camera things are really fucking finicky, and the only problem with this is that it doesn't recognize facial features as easily because there's not enough contrast when you have darker skin. Everything else works perfectly fine, it just won't automatically recognize you as 'such and such player'. It's not that microsoft like... actually went in and PROGRAMMED it to not recognize less-contrasted features.


 
No one is suggesting that Microsoft did it on purpose. However that fact that they didn't bother to check is passive racism.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2010)

A racist machine! This is comedy stuff! :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> One of my friends is polish, I should ask him what he thinks of black people.


 
"Well, I suppose they're nice enough people, like you and I... but why would they paint themselves black? That is a silly thing."


----------



## Browder (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> One of my friends is polish, I should ask him what he thinks of black people.


 In the Netherlands Santa has eight black people pull him around instead of reindeers. Make of that what you will.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2010)

i am pretty sure that it does work. the kinect sensor is seeing you with an IR camera and not a regular one. and to an IR camera everyone looks the same^^


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i am pretty sure that it does work. the kinect sensor is seeing you with an IR camera and not a regular one. and to an IR camera everyone looks the same^^


 
but what if I'm really cool

like "Johnny Depp from 21 Jump Street" levels of cool

will it still be able to see me


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2010)

"Samurai Girls Embraces The Wrong Kind of Bukkake"
"Shiki Guro Vivisection Anime"
"Rapist Saves Man From Buying Trap Bride"
"Japanese Women Surprisingly Single"
"The 4th episode of Motto To Love-Ru has aired in uncensored form, revealing more artistic female nudity thanâ€¦"

...What.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I am black and my webcam doesn't pick up my facial expressions in a dark room THAT'S RACIST


 But aren't you camouflaged? Need white people to play the game in the snow to be sure.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "Well, I suppose they're nice enough people, like you and I... but why would they paint themselves black? That is a silly thing."


Reminds me of my childhood, when I used to think that black people were black because of severe sunburn.

...I was young and reckless, dammit.



SirRob said:


> "Samurai Girls Embraces The Wrong Kind of Bukkake"
> "Shiki Guro Vivisection Anime"
> "Rapist Saves Man From Buying Trap Bride"
> "Japanese Women Surprisingly Single"
> ...


 It was linked to me by a friend and he happened to be a bit of an animufaggot. That's pretty much my only excuse.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It was linked to me by a friend and he happened to be a bit of an animufaggot. That's pretty much my only excuse.


Oh, gotcha.


;]


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

lol I saw this ages ago. Hilarity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nobody cares about black people :V


 so that explains why no one cares about my posts


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> "Shiki Guro Vivisection Anime"


 I watched that episode on Funimation...
HUSBAND WHO IS A DOCTOR KILLS HIS WIFE TURNED VAMPIRE TO LEARN HOW TO KILL OTHER VAMPIRES WHO IS TAKING OVER THE VILLAGE HE IS A DOCTOR FOR


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 5, 2010)

that's fucking hilarious

it's just a problem with the camera of course, but still


----------



## Folgrimeo (Nov 5, 2010)

I was relieved to see this problem was restricted to facial recognition and not body motion. That means this is a familiar problem. I'd think after the HP webcam debacle that Microsoft would at least test facial recognition on black people under normal conditions. And that if nothing else, they could work to solve this problem so that other companies don't get slapped with similar "X is racist" YouTube videos. It's a technology problem that you'd think would be easy to spot. Maybe they could test the lightness of the main moving object, and then based on that adjust its sensitivity to contrast so it'd have an easier time picking up darker-skinned people.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no, Microsoft really dropped the ball here. Before this revelation, *shitloads* of black people were going to buy this piece of shit, right?



Kellie Gator said:


> Reminds me of my childhood, when I used to think that black people were black because of severe sunburn.
> 
> ...I was young and reckless, dammit.



... No, you were retarded.



Crysix Fousen said:


> so that explains why no one cares about my posts



No one cares about your posts because you never actually say much.


----------



## YoshiChief (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, that's kinda funny xD.

I also remember the photoshop story. I couldn't believe someone thought they would get away with it xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No one cares about your posts because you never actually say much.


 ah that explains everything


----------



## Karimah (Nov 7, 2010)

This thread has made my day.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 7, 2010)

Well... This is fail.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 7, 2010)

Its Microsoft. That's the problem.


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 7, 2010)

... yeah except that the article also goes on to say that:



			
				sankakucomplex said:
			
		

> Kinect had no problems identifying a third dark-skinned GameSpot employee, recognizing his face after a single calibration. Lighter-skinned employees were also consistently picked up on the first try.
> Itâ€™s important to note that the problems were only experienced with the systemâ€™s facial recognition feature and donâ€™t prevent users from playing Kinect games. Skeletal tracking, a primary means of controlling games with Kinect, appeared to work the same for all GameSpot employees.



So it still works for black people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

00vapour said:


> So it still works for black people.


 but note, it was only after doing calibrations...and everyone knows black folks dont do that :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 7, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... No, you were retarded.


:'[



Lapdog said:


> Its Microsoft. That's the problem.


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winRAR.



00vapour said:


> ... yeah except that the article also goes on to say that:
> 
> 
> 
> So it still works for black people.


STOP BRINGING SRSNESS INTO MY THREAD FGT


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winRAR.


 
That's a new one. Infact, that's so bad, its good. Infact its so good, its *awesome*.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 7, 2010)

i want to make a racist joke but i don't want to get ban


----------



## Aden (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> That's a new one.


 
No it's not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> i want to make a racist joke but i don't want to get ban


 then half the forum would of been banned already :V


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then half the forum would of been banned already :V


_Especially_ Ratte.


----------



## Ames (Nov 7, 2010)

It all happened according to plan...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 7, 2010)

Kinect sucks anyway.  You can spend that money on better things (like a DSi).


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Kinect sucks anyway.  You can spend that money on better things (like a DSi).


 
but we don't even know if that's good yet

oh, who am I kidding; it's gonna be awesome


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> but we don't even know if that's good yet
> 
> oh, who am I kidding; it's gonna be awesome


We don't?


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

Microsoft.
You failed.
AGAIN.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Nov 30, 2010)

Kinect is retarded to begin with.  XBots thing Kinect is pure awesome cause it's sold 2.5 mil units already.  It'll go the same way the Wii went, but they don't care cause they already are making money.  Proving the American public doesn't know shit about video games.  It's the end of an industry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe it's an anti-theft function, like blocking your SIM card if your phone gets nicked.

Okay I'm sorry, that was racist. I have black friends though, really.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 6, 2010)

Microsoft's official statement: Trollface.jpg


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

It's true about the Dutch 'Santa'. They dont exactly pull his sleigh (he rides a horse... a WHITE horse)  but they are his *ahem* 'servants'. Im pretty sure they dont get paid tho. But there's more mindfuck to it: He's a _catholic_ holyman, who kidnaps _children_ to Spain if they've been bad.

Back on topic. Why would anyone want a Kinect tho? I'm a gamer, having to move about and be all active is counterproductive to why I'm a gamer: im a lazy bitch who at best only wants to move his thumbs. My Wii is gathering dust and hasnt been used in over a year because it required movement.

Also I love that one simple comment someone on that page made.

KKKinect. I bet you get an achievement for putting on a pointy hood.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> It's true about the Dutch 'Santa'. They dont exactly pull his sleigh (he rides a horse... a WHITE horse)  but they are his *ahem* 'servants'. Im pretty sure they dont get paid tho. But there's more mindfuck to it: He's a _catholic_ holyman, who kidnaps _children_ to Spain if they've been bad.
> 
> Back on topic. Why would anyone want a Kinect tho? I'm a gamer, having to move about and be all active is counterproductive to why I'm a gamer: im a lazy bitch who at best only wants to move his thumbs. My Wii is gathering dust and hasnt been used in over a year because it required movement.
> 
> ...


 
Nice necro shitpost.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> It's true about the Dutch 'Santa'. They dont exactly pull his sleigh (he rides a horse... a WHITE horse)  but they are his *ahem* 'servants'. Im pretty sure they dont get paid tho. But there's more mindfuck to it: He's a _catholic_ holyman, who kidnaps _children_ to Spain if they've been bad.
> 
> Back on topic. Why would anyone want a Kinect tho? I'm a gamer, having to move about and be all active is counterproductive to why I'm a gamer: im a lazy bitch who at best only wants to move his thumbs. My Wii is gathering dust and hasnt been used in over a year because it required movement.
> 
> ...


 
You're not even a newfag, what the hell is your excuse for the necro? I mean, fuck, you've been around since '06.  You should KNOW better.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm brown and the Kinect works just fine for me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

I still don't understand why newbies keep necroing threads. I'd hate to think about people ressurecting my old shitthreads from my first day. ._.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm brown and the Kinect works just fine for me.


 
As long as you stand out and are noticable moving around in front of a wall or whatever, it shouldn't matter. E.g. an extremely black fellow in front of a snow-white wall will be picked up obviously, yet this man in a darker room against a black wall would have difficulties. The reverse works for whites.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 25, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm brown and the Kinect works just fine for me.


 
AFAIK, they've fixed it since this thread was made.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 25, 2011)

Please let the dead rest in peace.
Locking thread.


----------

